# AFAW, CTS, CPS Comparison



## pinfish

I received this from a customer just last night, and with his permission have posted it for you to see. This is unsolicited, unbiased as I sell both CTS and CPS. Enjoy Scott
I currently have:
3) AFAW 13" "surf"
2) Tommy Farmer cast pro 13' 3-5oz. (One I just now got from you).
1) CTS 13'6" 5-8 oz.
2) CTS 13'6" 3-6 oz. (one spin and one conventional)

My type of surf fishing ALWAYS without exception is to go to the beach, 
throw out a 5-6 oz lead with a 3 hook rig with sand fleas hooked on the 
hooks with the target fish a pompano.

The rods when cast out are then placed in a sand spike.

All of my rods are wrapped for conventional and have ambassadur 6500 c3 
ct mag elite reels loaded with 14lb Suffix Tritainium plus.

One of the CTS 3-6 is wrapped spin, has a Diawa Saltiga Surf 4500 with 
15lb braid.

I have to make some REAL long casts frequently. I am able to way outcast 
the lamiglass guys with all of these rods.

When the rod is in the spike I put some tensison on the line until I get 
a little bend in the rod. Now, bite detection is really really important. 

With the CTS, there is extremely poor bite detection, in fact the bite 
will often be so strong that the entire rod jumps around before I notice 
it.

I would rate these rods this way on a scale of 1-10 with one being the 
worst and 10 being the best:

Quality:
CTS- 6
AFAW Surf- 10
Cast Pro Series 13' 3-6oz- 10

Finish:
CTS- 1 (just a simple painted blank) paint comes off easily. bad bad bad 
bad bad!!!! REAL BAD
AFAW Surf- 10
Cast Pro Series 13' 3-6oz- 10

Price:
CTS- $266.
AFAW surf- $NA
Cast Pro Series 13' 3-6oz- $204.


Castability:
CTS- 10
AFAW Surf- 8
Cast Pro Series 13' 3-6oz- 9.5 seems to have a little bit more backbone.

Rod recovery after cast:
CTS- 10
AFAW Surf- 7
Cast Pro Series 13' 3-6oz- 8

Bite detection:
CTS- 1
AFAW Surf- 10
Cast Pro Series 13' 3-6oz- 10

Every chance I get I tell people that the CTS is ok if you are casting a 
lure, but not if you are looking for bite detection.

I got my first two AFAW rods made by Steve Austin...didnt like the 
workmanship of the build but the rods were great. Then they became 
extinct here in the US. I was fortunate and found another AFAW surf 
blank that Barry Weaver had and I bought it from him. I was dreading 
the day that one of them broke or something happened to them because 
they are my 3 go to rods that I take every time I fish. Then I heard 
about Tommys rods he was coming out with, I asked him his thoughts on 
comparisons and he said it good.
Well, I pre ordered one from him, wrapped it and it now goes to the 
beach everytime with me too. His rods will sell like crazy. They are 
wonderful.
You can compare them to the AFAW surf but I can put a size 22 trigger 
grip on Tommys rod where the afaw and cts takes a size 24. 

Scott, I know I sound like a paid employee of Tommys company, but I am 
not. I am just telling you the truth.
I got the CTS and was really disapointed with the rod for what I do with it.
The AFAW surf really fit my needs. but unfortunately became extinct here 
in the USA.
Now Tommys rods came out, they are "just what the dr. ordered" for my 
type of fishing.

Value< I don't believe that anyone that makes any of these rods can say 
he got any type of valve, as the prices of these blanks are stupid 
high. It costs me more to build one of these rods to fish for a three 
pound pompano than it costs me to build a 80lb stand up top of the line 
rod that I use to fish for swordfish...doesnt make sense. Anyway, I 
must say that Tommys pricing on his rods are much more in line than the 
CTS rods are. 

I make a rod that will last me years and years, that is why I get top of 
the line rods, reels and stuff. I take care of my stuff. All of my 
rods look like new.

I like my CTS, my AFAW, and Tommys rods. They all fit a purpose and a 
place.

Thanks for letting me bend your ear tonight, you got an honest 
evaluation of these three blanks from a guy that fishes them a lot.

I would hope you would share my feelings on these rods with Tommy, he 
may want to hear a unbiased opinion.

Thanks Scott, I will be calling you again soon to order more rods as 
there were several guys on the beach that were looking for AFAWs but 
could not get them but now can get one of tommys rods.

Have a great evening.


----------



## Kwesi W.

I find these two comments interesting. Quality score a #6? I would like to know exactly what he is referring to.

Finish score #1, this is another one that has me scratching my head. Cant say i have the same experience...



pinfish said:


> IQuality:
> CTS- 6
> AFAW Surf- 10
> Cast Pro Series 13' 3-6oz- 10
> 
> Finish:
> CTS- 1 (just a simple painted blank) paint comes off easily. bad bad bad
> bad bad!!!! REAL BAD
> AFAW Surf- 10
> Cast Pro Series 13' 3-6oz- 10


----------



## ReelinRod

Thanks Berlix

Guys better keep your stories straight . . . 

Tacpayne is over on SOL talking about how durable the CTS paint is. . . .

This is getting stupid now . . .


----------



## Tacpayne

ReelinRod said:


> Thanks Berlix
> 
> Guys better keep your stories straight . . .
> 
> Tacpayne is over on SOL talking about how durable the CTS paint is. . . .
> 
> This is getting stupid now . . .


I have never had a problem with the finish on a CTS. I dont have a problem saying that, you know the old stayins opinions ar like a**holes everyone has one and most stink runs true here also. Despite what you think there is no conspiracy here, I dont know a lot of these guys personally, and have not spoke to many about either of these rods. Just for clarification here is the thread on SOL that I commmented on. And yes Rod some are getting ignorant here
http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?t=729063


----------



## huckfinn38

ReelinRod said:


> Thanks Berlix
> 
> Guys better keep your stories straight . . .
> 
> Tacpayne is over on SOL talking about how durable the CTS paint is. . . .
> 
> This is getting stupid now . . .


There you go talking all civil again...You are a gentleman. This is a post by user of both rods that has no alliance to any. 
On the 3 I have had the tip section paint did not match the butt section paint. An orange one I had did have paint chips coming off. However these things are not as important to me as others.


----------



## huckfinn38

I think I am also going to bring a WRI Fusion Mag or a WRI Proto Type.
We will reivew feel, weight, and distance.


----------



## fish bucket

pinfish,i realize these are just your "opinions" but they certainly sound biased to my ears.
i have had the afaw surf and absolutely regret selling it!
it was as good a rod as i've ever used for the beaches i fish in south jersey.
i have also had 2 cts 3-6 rods.
they were every bit as good as the afaw.
in 3 areas they were actually better.
they were lighter in weight,they came in stunning colors and their finish was flawless.
many people just walking the beach would stop and comment on the rod(bright orange with neon orange wraps)
i fish a lot for kings and found the bite detection was very good.every bit as good as the afaw surf.
to rate the cts a 1 on your scale for bite detection is absurd.
unless maybe you cut a 18" off the tip.
if you sill have the cts i'be interested in buying it,bad finish and all.

these are just my opinions also.


----------



## Hudak

pinfish said:


> I received this from a customer just last night, and with his permission have posted it for you to see. This is unsolicited, unbiased as I sell both CTS and CPS. Enjoy Scott


I thought this meant he was posting a letter that a customer of his sent him. It would appear that anything following this would be his customers opinion and not his.... I could be wrong of course...

Robert


----------



## pinfish

FishBucket, Why you think this is my opinion I have no idea. I clearly state that it was mearly an observation I received from 1 of my customers. It is in no way what I think of the CTS blank. I have always loved the CTS blank and although I don't surf fish, all of my personal builds are on a CTS for my Fresh and light Saltwater. 
I am happy you have not had the experience 1 of my customers had and that you are pleased with your CTS.
Thanks
Scott


----------



## fish bucket

my apologies:redface:
just didn't read it right,i guess


----------

